# Flat Coat.Ret. Mix at Adams in West Union, OH-has 5 days!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good News for this sweetie.*

A wonderful rescue and guardian angel has stepped up for this Sad Boy.

He will be saved!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy to hear the wonderful news!


----------



## gldnlvr2 (Feb 22, 2007)

Which rescue took him? I was working on some things from Illinois and I would be
willing to help with transport or something if necessary. I'm so glad for this little guy. He will make someone a wonderful pet. Thanks for stepping up to help this little guy. I am on vacation from work starting today (yipee) and would be will to help w/ getting him where he needs to go!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

gldnlvr2 said:


> Which rescue took him? I was working on some things from Illinois and I would be
> willing to help with transport or something if necessary. I'm so glad for this little guy. He will make someone a wonderful pet. Thanks for stepping up to help this little guy. I am on vacation from work starting today (yipee) and would be will to help w/ getting him where he needs to go!!


I'm not 100% sure, but Stop the Suffering may have offered to help. Karen can better update you. Are you close to Stop the Suffering? I'll bet they would love your assistance if your close enough. Transport help seems to always be needed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gldnlvr2*

Gldnlvr2

As far as I know Stop the Suffering is the rescue taking him and they just might need transport help. 

Can you e-mail Lynne Aronson, Stop the Suffering at: [email protected] and 
cc Donna at: [email protected], regarding your offer. 

You are wonderful!!!
You wouldn't happen to know of anyone in the Ohio area that could foster him would you?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you, everyone, for saving this guy!!


----------



## gldnlvr2 (Feb 22, 2007)

I live in Illinois but I would be willing to help. I'm not sure about Stop the Suffering but I am assuming that it is out of Ohio. I'll email Lynne and see what she needs. I would be willing to travel to Ohio to get that dog out of there before it is too late. Looks like a really sweet dog!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gldnlvr2*

Gldnlvr2:

Where in Illinois are you?

Adams Dog Pound is in West Union OHIO and Stop the Suffering is in Newark OH. Think it's about a 2 hr. 40 min. trip.

Believe I heard that Shadow will be going to Columbus, Ohio, not sure if to a boarding facility, since STS doesn't have enough fosters.

Thanks for contacting Lynne and let us know what she says.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy Update!! She was rescued!!*

Update-Rescued!! 
I just got home from work and called Doran's Canine College where Shadow is. Well, Shadow is a SHE!!!!!!!! 
She is terrified. Like many pound dogs, she crawled in and wouldn't walk. We see this alot. Lena, who works there, spent time with her and feels she will come around soon and will be just fine. Lena and Niki will both work with Shadowand will give her lots of love. 

Lena is a vet tech and gave Shadow her bordatella. We will de-worm her and when she settles in she will get a good grooming. I will go on Saturday to walk her and spend time with her. I'll schedule her spay soon and will take her to the vet for rabies vaccine and heartworm check. 

You did a great thing and she will be fine. I will write you every time I have an update. 

Thanks. Lynne 


Faith or Hope are both wonderful names!! 

I am so happy for this sweet dog I could just scream!!! 

Bless everyone INVOLVED in this rescue. She is a Beauty and once she overcomes her fear and shyness she will make someone a VERY LOVING and dedicated pet!!! 

Welcome to the Good Life, Little Girl!!!! 

Bless Stop the Suffering for rescuing her!!
Attached Images


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so great that she is rescued and will get her new furever home. She is beautiful and will make someone a beautiful gift.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

awww what a happy ending for a sweet looking girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This Beautiful Girl's name is Hope!!*

*This Beautiful Girl's name is Hope!!*

We thought that was fitting!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> *This Beautiful Girl's name is Hope!!*
> 
> We thought that was fitting!


That's a wonderful name...!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on Hope, from her Foster Mom, Bonnie!!*

Hope is Happy in Her foster home! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope is doing very well in her foster home. I think her forever home is going to be her permanent home. Brenda is doing such a wonderful job with her. Here is the latest photo folks. She looks great.

Here's a note from Hope's Foster Mom, Bonne:

Greetings! I am Hope's current foster mom. I am overly moved by everything that you have all done to save Hope. She is a very sweet dog, she follows me everywhere that I go and is even starting to play a little. I have two daughters, one is three and the other one. Hope loves them both, but is really fond of the three year old. Hope sleeps at my daughter's bedside once she is in bed and before I go to bed. Hope has been part of numerous bed time stories and has participated in tea parties. Hope has started running in the yard with me, which she just loves, and I know it won't be long before we're going around the block. 

Hope is the perfect name for this amazing dog that has graced my home. She's asleep on my feet right now! THANKS so much for all that you all do to save dogs and help find them the love that they deserve.
Attached Images


----------

